# San Juan to Fajardo



## latestcaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get from the airport in San Juan to Fajardo?
Taxi? How much? Public transportation? One way car rental? 
I am arriving in San Juan at 7:00pm.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is definitely a regular direct bus between the Rio Piedras bus terminal in San Juan to Fajardo and beyond to Villa Marina and Marina Puerto Chico, as we used it last year. Its slow, but real cheap. I think it may have gone on from Rio Piedras to San Juan airport (SJU), but if not, there are certainly other buses that cover that part of the route. Sorry, I cannot remember details. But ask any of the bus drivers, who are very helpful if you can manage a little Spanish.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

You can get "taxis" (multi-pax vans) directly from the airport to Fajardo for around $50 (2006) and it a takes an hour plus.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Just pulled this down from a google search. It's worth what you paid for it.
--------------
Take a Taxi to Fajardo. 

The P.R. Tourism office in San Juan 1-800-866-5829 told me (on 3/11/2003) that a taxi from the airport to Fajardo will charge you on the meter. They can not give me an exact dollar amount but estimate it will be about $65. The maximum # of people in a taxi is 5. When you get to the airport at San Juan, check with Ground Transportation Dispatchers (or you may call their office at (787) 253-5491).


----------

